# A stable road bike



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm looking for a stable road bike that is not twitchy. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Generally speaking the longer the wheel base the less twitchy the feel.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Lemond.... if you can find one used


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> I'm looking for a stable road bike that is not twitchy. Any ideas? Thanks.


The two geometry measurements you'll want to compare are wheelbase and trail, if listed. When comparing two bikes close in size, the one with a longer wheelbase and trail around 60 is more apt to have the handling characteristics you're after.

If you tell us your price range, we can give you some suggestions.

EDIT: Since trail varies with frame size, it's more accurate to say when comparing two bikes close in size _more trail _is more apt to contribute to the handling characteristics you're after.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Also, bear in mind that proper fit and positioning on a bike will lessen the "twitchy" feeling.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Wheelbase is a factor but more so is head tube angle assuming that fork rake is constant.
Steep head tube over 74 degrees gives less trail = more twitchy handling
Shallow head tube 73 degrees or less gives more trail = less twitchy handling


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

J24 said:


> Wheelbase is a factor but more so is head tube angle assuming that fork rake is constant.
> Steep head tube over 74 degrees gives less trail = more twitchy handling
> Shallow head tube 73 degrees or less gives more trail = less twitchy handling


Trail takes HTA into account, and IMO unless someone is well versed in reading geo, they're better off focusing on trail (as well as wheelbase).

It's arguable what facet of bike geo plays a dominant role in stability, but (again, IMO/ E) many do and manufacturers design their bikes with many facets in mind. As one poster mentioned, weight distribution (so STA/ HTA, etc. vary with size), but even lowering the BB can add to a feeling of stability. 

For purposes here we offered the OP general guidelines that will assist him/her, but in a general discussion of geo and how the numbers affect ride/ handling, focusing on only one or two aspects doesn't lead to the most accurate conclusions.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Take a good test ride before you buy too.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Instead of worrying about confusing agles and geometry, simply look for a bike that is classified as a "comfort" or "plush" road bike. Some examples are the Specialized Roubaix, Trek Pilot, Cannondale Synapse, along with several others. These bikes will have the numbers you are looking for. They are built with not only the geometry to provide a stable road feel, but also to give a more comfortable ride and more comfortable [more upright] positioning. They are just the ticket for someone who wants the speed and light weight of a high end race bike but doesn't need [or want] the aggressive positioning of a true race bike. I'm 49 years old and somewhat overweight, and these comfort bikes make riding SO much more enjoyable. I have no desire to win races, spend the day all hunkered over and come home sore and tired, I just want to cruise the countryside and enjoy myself. That's what comfort road bikes are for.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The Surly Big Dummy is stable.  :thumbsup:


----------



## rdtompki (Nov 28, 2008)

What's your perspective on "twitchy"? What are you now riding? When I've ridden nothing but our tandem for 3 weeks my road bike feel's twitchy, but I know after 15 minutes I'll readapt to the handling. If you're looking new I would work with your LBS who will be able to assess your current ride and also your riding goals.


----------

